# What kind of camera were you using 12 years ago



## imagemaker46 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think most of the young ones in here won't be able to answer this question, and be honest with the answers.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 24, 2011)

Olympus Camedia 2400 and used until last year


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 24, 2011)

Believe it was the N70 at that time, then stepped into F100.  Just sold that N70 to a friend of the family starting photography classes and needing something simple. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Jan Matis (Jul 24, 2011)

Minolta Dynax 505si Super Just this year on holiday I managed to smash minolta 75-300 lens I bought with that cameta. ( lens flew 6 storeys and amazingly front and rear glass stayed untouched ( but rest is completely shattered so it sounds like coffe grinder )


----------



## table1349 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nikon F2's and Pentax 67.  From 1971 up to the day I went digital.  After the F2 there wasn't much else needed in bodies. Glass on the other hand changed and was upgraded over the years.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 24, 2011)

Canon EOS 500 N - still have it.


----------



## ann (Jul 24, 2011)

F100/f90


----------



## Destin (Jul 24, 2011)

I was only 7, however I was already playing with my dad's minolta x-700 (and getting yelled at for wasting film haha). I later used it to learn on and take a B&W photography class when I was 14. It also served as practice for product lighting for a short time, as you can see below:


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 24, 2011)

It was old then (12 years ago), but I used a Minolta X-570.


----------



## CCericola (Jul 24, 2011)

Let's see, I was still in college so, Pentax K1000 with a 50mm lens. The next year I would start working at a Motophoto and we used a Hasselblad 501C (was a new camera at the time for us, our back ups were 2 Nikon FM2's)


----------



## bogeyguy (Jul 24, 2011)

Minolta SRT 101, and Minolta X-700. Still have both cameras in the closet. The 101 is built like a Bradley tank. LOL!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 24, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> I think most of the young ones in here won't be able to answer this question, and be honest with the answers.



You know what's hilarious? A 'veteran' with so much experience to offer should be able to answer his own question. Yet you didn't. 

Lazy much? 

I shot with a Canon AE-1 and a Pentax.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not sure why you had to yell your swell response, I offered up an interesting question as the 12 year point was just prior to the big digital change.  I was shooting film, I had 2 EOS 1 bodies and 4 F1 bodies.

So Tyler what seems to be your boggle?  The question makes perfect sense, if the young ones on here are 20-25 years old that puts them at an age where owning a camera was out of reach.  Is that what is so hilarious?  I guess I just didn't understand the point of your large font, do you have large font envy, can you explain?


----------



## jgooz (Jul 24, 2011)

and a Mamiya/Sekor DTL1000 which unfortunately perished in an auto accident


the mamiya was by far my favorite


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2011)

In 1999 I was shooting three Nikon models: an F3-HP with MD-4, or an FE-2, or an FM, each with MD-12 motor drives. For rollfilm, I was using a Bronica SQ-AM with both 6x6 and 645 backs. For 4x5 work for small product adverts, I was shooting a Linhof view camera made back during the Eisenhower administration! I never had an autofocus SLR camera until the Nikon D1 in 2001.


----------



## vtf (Jul 24, 2011)

Point and shoot film camera for quick shots of family.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 24, 2011)

A Minolta Maxxum QTsi, which totally sucks (and I still have it).  It's basically a P&S SLR.  No manual modes...at all.


----------



## reedw (Jul 24, 2011)

Canon A1


----------



## The Empress (Jul 25, 2011)

I was only 11 then but my mom would always let me use her Minolta x-370. She would give me one roll of film and I would take pics of everything I could, from stuff laying around the house and back yard to family and friends. I was always so excited when we would finally go to town and get the film developed


----------



## Railphotog (Jul 25, 2011)

Probably a Canon A2e and an Elan 7e.   Sold both after I got my Canon DSLR.   Recently wished I hadn't sold them off, as the eye controlled focusing was neat.   So I picked up one of each cheaply on eBay just as souvenirs/curiosity items.  Doubt if I'll ever shoot film again, can't see any reason to.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jul 25, 2011)

In high school I shot with an old minolta film camera, there were justtwo of us girls who took over the old photography lab which was great and straight out of high school I shot ad copy for my moms newspaper with a pentax film camera. After that nothing except p&s till now. I don't know if I would even remember how to spool a roll of film for developing. Miss the smell of a darkroom though. Still one of my favorite smells.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 25, 2011)

Canon EOS 650....oily shutter bumpers and all.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 25, 2011)

Canon EOS 500N


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 25, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > I think most of the young ones in here won't be able to answer this question, and be honest with the answers.
> ...


Tyler.  Take a look at your post and ask yourself why you typed the first part.  (and why in a large font).

Everyone else in this thread can play nicely with others...why can't you?


----------



## baturn (Jul 25, 2011)

Chinon CE-4.  had it cleaned and tuned up a bit acouple years ago in hopes of using it a bit, buutt    not yet.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > imagemaker46 said:
> ...



Thanks Big Mike.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Jul 25, 2011)

Olympus OM-1 with a Zuiko 50mm prime & a Vivitar 75-205. Still have it, I might even go shoot it this week for sh!+s 'n giggles...


----------



## frisii (Jul 25, 2011)

I had to go recheck my facts  i sold my ME Super in 1997..so it was an F3 standard, MD4, a 24mm Nikkor and a Vivitar 28-200 zoom. Bought 1998, sold in 2006.


----------



## usayit (Jul 25, 2011)

Pentax K1000 SE w/ 50mm f/1.4
Minolta 7000 w/ kit zoom (father's)
Canon Elan IIe w/ tamron 35-105 f/2.8 Aspherical


----------



## malkav41 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pentax ME super. I still have it, and use it every now and then.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 26, 2011)

Perfect shot 110

#3815 / #73815 Perfect Shot 110 Camera


----------



## j28 (Aug 1, 2011)

A Minolta Maxxum that I adored.  Even after jumping to digital I still loved it, until it finally died a couple of years ago.


----------



## blueeyedsuzie (Aug 1, 2011)

For me way back when CVS had their digtial Camera where you could delete a picture... or I was using the photo and shoot ones that had to be developed at your local drug store.  At this time I didn't have a camera until 2002 which was a Kodak um, that's all I can remember... the shots where poor but I loved every moment of using it.


----------



## analog.universe (Aug 1, 2011)

12 years ago I was using a Kodak DC290.. noisy at ISO200 that thing


----------



## DorkSterr (Aug 1, 2011)

Leica M1.


----------



## Quentin_Moyer (Aug 1, 2011)

TwoTwoLeft said:


> Olympus OM-1 with a Zuiko 50mm prime & a Vivitar 75-205. Still have it, I might even go shoot it this week for sh!+s 'n giggles...



I have this exact same kit :shock:


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 1, 2011)

DorkSterr said:


> Leica M1.



That Leica, my friend, seems to be a model III from 1939. The M1 was not made until 1959.






To answer the OP, I was using only film cameras, mostly a Leica IIIa for 35mm and a Hasselblad 500CM.


----------



## henkelphoto (Aug 1, 2011)

Two F1s one an n and one an original, and one t90.


----------



## Buckster (May 17, 2012)

Sorry to find this thread so late, but happy to play in it anyway.  

In 1999 (_13_ years ago _now_) I was shooting mainly with my Nikon F Photomic.  Second camera for backup and different film was a Yashica FX-7.  I was also taking my first digital baby steps with my first digital camera by then, a Sony Mavica FD-81.


----------



## KenC (May 17, 2012)

Didn't see this thread originally either.  Pentax Super Program with a Pentax P3n as a backup (started with a Pentax MX).  Had several lenses and, yes, had to start over when I bought a Canon digital.  Still used the film cameras occasionally for access to some of the lenses, but haven't touched them now for almost four years.


----------



## Overread (May 17, 2012)

I'm going to appear all left out now and say --- 12 years ago (just under half a lifetime ago) I was using -- nothing. 

Well that isn't strictly true I might have used the odd disposable film camera - but they were nothing but unthinking snaps and even then very very few. 12 years go cameras were not a part of my life.


----------



## Tarayn (May 17, 2012)

12 years ago... umm


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 17, 2012)

I had an eos rebel x. Well technically my girlfriend (now wife) had an eos rebel x but i was the only one that ever used it and that was rarely. Had no idea what I was doing with it. Still have it and it still take good pictures.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 17, 2012)

j28 said:


> A Minolta Maxxum that I adored.  Even after jumping to digital I still loved it, until it finally died a couple of years ago.



Buy another one. Those things go for pennies now a days.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 17, 2012)

Tarayn said:


> 12 years ago... umm



This look familiar?


----------



## Derrel (May 17, 2012)

Lemme see....12 years ago was pre-digital for me....mostly a Nikon F3-HP, or Nikon FE-2, or for my outdoors stuff, a Canon A-1 underwater P&S with a 38mm lens..it floats!!! I "went digital" in February 2001 with a used Nikon D1, my very first digital camera. My wife and I had jointly used a CoolPix 800 (?) for a year or so before that.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 17, 2012)

I can't remember the model # exactly but it was an older finepix we carried when I worked at Radio Shack.  That was my first digital.


----------



## gsgary (May 17, 2012)

Canon 1Dmk1 and 10D


----------



## Buckster (May 17, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Canon 1Dmk1 and 10D


Those cameras didn't exist in 1999, so you weren't using them in 1999.


----------



## snowbear (May 17, 2012)

Minolta SRT-201.


----------



## Steve5D (May 17, 2012)

Film-wise, I was using my Canon FTb.

I had a Minolta Camedia somethin'-or-other. I can't remember the model, but I remember it was 1.3MP...


----------



## bhop (May 17, 2012)

In 2000, I had an Epson PhotoPC 650.  It was a 1mp p&s, but I seem to remember it had pretty awesome IQ for the time..


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 17, 2012)

I was using video cameras from Sony. And a Canon EOS Film, but I have no idea which one it was.


----------



## Dominantly (May 17, 2012)

Windup disposable, most likely Kodak.


----------



## gsgary (May 18, 2012)

Buckster said:
			
		

> Those cameras didn't exist in 1999, so you weren't using them in 1999.



Miss read thought it was 10 years ago


----------



## gsgary (May 18, 2012)

12 years would be EOS5


----------



## Buckster (May 18, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the thread's a year old too, so it's really about what you were using 13 years ago now, in 1999.  His point was to find out what folks were using just before the digital camera age really hit, and he figured that was about 1999.


----------



## BlairWright (May 18, 2012)

My main body was a Minolta 9000 with the Super Program back in Y2K


----------



## gsgary (May 18, 2012)

Buckster said:
			
		

> Yeah, the thread's a year old too, so it's really about what you were using 13 years ago now, in 1999.  His point was to find out what folks were using just before the digital camera age really hit, and he figured that was about 1999.



Ill get box out for 1dmk1 later the price is on the box im sure i paid about £4200


----------



## CMfromIL (May 18, 2012)

12 years ago I was using some Olympus point and shoot.  Don't remember the model or much else other than it used 2AA batteries and 'Advantix' Kodak film.

At the time I had no idea what I was doing.  I do remember frequently buying ISO 800 film because I thought "Hey...800's gotta be better than 200 or 400" film.  Needless to say, I most often ended up with very grainy pictures that I blamed on the developer. :lmao:

Fortunatly, I've gotten better since then.


----------



## raider (May 18, 2012)

i was using a 2027 Nikoltanon - standard equipment in the time machine


----------



## chuasam (May 18, 2012)

Yashica T* with the Zeiss lens..wooooT


----------



## Crollo (May 18, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> I'm not sure why you had to yell your swell response, I offered up an interesting question as the 12 year point was just prior to the big digital change.  I was shooting film, I had 2 EOS 1 bodies and 4 F1 bodies.
> 
> So Tyler what seems to be your boggle?  The question makes perfect sense, if the young ones on here are 20-25 years old that puts them at an age where owning a camera was out of reach.  Is that what is so hilarious?  I guess I just didn't understand the point of your large font, do you have large font envy, can you explain?



You posted an elitist comment, coming off as being better then a certain group of people, then failed to adhere to the classification of your own 'superior' group. That's just embarrassing.

To be honest, it's all about interpretation. Your comment wasn't elitist by nature but it certainly is open to interpretation as such.


----------



## bratkinson (May 19, 2012)

I was somewhere "between" 35mm and digital.  

I put down my 35mm equipment in '88 shortly after I got married again.  Whenever I had some (rare) occassion to take pictures, I simply picked up one of those disposable Kodak cameras, took the 24 or 36 shots, and took the whole shootin' match to the drugstore for processing.

I finally went digital about 2002 when I had some stuff to sell on ebay.  First a point and shoot, and now, DSLR with too much glass!


----------



## Patriot (May 19, 2012)

I wish I could answer this as im only 22 now and 10 then. Lets see maybe my eyes which have the fastest AF of any camera to date. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaemie (May 21, 2012)

Canon Powershot S10, I think. I mostly used it for documenting work-related matters.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 21, 2012)

My fathers brand new Fujifilm P&S digital camera, it had a HUGE 2mp sensor  - that cost about 800$ . i remember it was a very big deal to have a digital camera 12 years ago


----------



## SoulfulRecover (May 24, 2012)

if you really must know:




Retro Camera Ad by Dave Ward Photography, on Flickr

Hahaha. I think its still floating around my dads house too.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 24, 2012)

Hmm, up until about 6 years ago I was still shooting with my Canon New F-1, Canon T-90, and a Bronica SQ-A.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 24, 2012)

Dominantly said:


> Windup disposable, most likely Kodak.


bingo. I was 12 and my parents didn't own a camera.


----------



## Buckster (May 24, 2012)

SoulfulRecover said:


> if you really must know:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo.  Did you shoot it?


----------



## Fred Berg (May 24, 2012)

That was around the time that I bought my Konica Z-UP 115e, which I still have, use and love. Before that I was mainly using a Canon AF-7 and a Polaroid (I forget which model).


----------



## cgipson1 (May 24, 2012)

Couple of OM-4's.. with a T45 flash! That thing was a beast!

EDIT: Oops! Time was off... that would have been 22 years ago! lol! Senior moment!


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 24, 2012)

Well.. this was taken around 12 years ago


----------



## elizabethysmom (May 24, 2012)

I can't say for sure 12 years ago but I believe it was between 2000-2002 I had a handy dandy 2mp nikon coolpix and ya know what...that thing was better than any point and shoot POS I've had since!  PS...whats up with the pissing contests all the time?  Can't we all just get along???


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 25, 2012)

All I could afford was one time use 35mm cameras from drug stores.


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 2, 2012)

Pentax K1000 and an Olympus pont and shoot... something.  Paid almost $400 for an early digital with a huge design flaw in that to turn the thing on you had to slide open the lens door/cover.  When the door broke, the camera became a paperweight.


----------



## spicyTuna (Jun 4, 2012)

I was using my Nikon N90 then.


----------



## photolodico (Jun 7, 2012)

I was passionately shooting with disposable Fuji film cameras... I had like four or five on me most of the time waiting for money to develop them. You'd think someone would have picked up on me needing a camera somewhere in there, but I was so shy about what i was doing I didn't want people to notice how much I loved taking pictures. BEFORE that when I was a kid I used one of those 110's and saved up money for the disposable flash bulbs.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 7, 2012)

Nikon FM, Yashicamat 124G. Mostly the Yashica.

The progression went Nikon FM, Nikon FM/Yashicamat, Bronica S (best lens ever. Nikkor 75/,2.8) Mamiya Press, Contax RX (fav. Camera), Contax RX/Cambo 300lb beast, Contax RX/Wista DX, another Mamiya press (I always liked the idea, but what a bear of a thing to actually use), Canonette IIIG (after the Mamiya, I wanted something a lot smaller), a350 (present), a700 (planned near future), NEX7 (long term goal)


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 7, 2012)

Buckster said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > if you really must know:
> ...



No sir I did not but I do agree, its a great photo and was the same color of the one I had. My older sister had a hot pink one.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 7, 2012)

I was 6 years old...I was too busy watching The Magic School Bus and learning how to ride my bicycle...I was less than prodigal unfortunately. 

But if I did ever use a camera it was my mom's fixed focus Canon P&S film camera. I still know where it is but it's out of batteries. We have boxes of photos from it.


----------



## rpm (Jun 7, 2012)

12 years ago...i was 12 hehe wasn't into photography then but did play around with a Sony P&S (2MP lol) and occasionally but rarely my dad's Canon EOS film camera (not sure of the model but basic)


----------



## unpopular (Jun 7, 2012)

I started my brother out on a Sony Mavica at about three. My son isn't quite developmentally ready for a real camera, he doesn't seem to really grasp the idea of taking pictures of things, but he pretends to take pictures with a broken Minox 35GL. He holds it up to the middle of his forehead nad makes a "chu chew" sound.


----------



## Deltarat (Jun 14, 2012)

12 years ago, I was shooting with a Minolta Maxxum 400si. But, long before that, when I was around 8 years old, I had a Kodak 110. I still have some prints I took with that camera, haha! My favorite being a photo of the famous bar "Cheers" in Boston. I lined up the shot from across the street to look just like the establishing shot of the bar in the TV show, LOL! I also have some shots at Fenway Park that I took with that camera. I was maybe 10 years old. Great trip to Boston!


----------



## GerryDavid (Jun 15, 2012)

12 years ago I didnt have a camera, I think I was using disposables or my parents old film camera that was fully auto, but I thought it was cool that the lens cover flaps would open when you pushed the shutter part way.   I was just getting interested in photography at this point and was planning to get a "cool digital camera" which ended up being the fuji finepix 3800, only had iso 100, f2.8, f5.6 and f8, only auto and aperture priority which really meant nothing with only 3 things to choose from.


----------

